# Photos



## Kamil G.

Can someone help me to write this in turkish please.
All photos are accurate. None of them is the truth. You are more beautiful 

Thank you, 

this to my wife,,,,,,


----------



## Eline0909

What do you mean by accurate? Your english is not very clear, to be honest...

For the rest

None of them is the truth. You are more beautiful=Onlarin hic biri gercek degil/ gercegi yansitmiyor. Sen daha guzelsin.


----------



## Kamil G.

Its a quote and say here in canada, but thank you I will use the 2nd half,,,,

TX again


----------



## Eline0909

...and what does it mean?

All photos are accurate. None of them is the truth?

Already these two sentences together do not make sense. Can you explain?


----------



## Kamil G.

Means accurate when they were taken but its not neer the actual ,,,, i don't know if I did explain it R8 ?


----------



## Kamil G.

Or you can say 
You are more beautiful than the Pics,,,
 
and thats what I mean.....


----------



## Eline0909

Accurate=In exact or careful conformity with truth

All photos are accurate. None of them is the truth:

So in the first sentence you are saying that the photos are *in conformity with the truth*. And in the second sentence you are saying that they are not the truth. Confusing!


----------



## Eline0909

P.S. I suppose that you mean near accurate and NOT neer accurate


----------



## Kamil G.

all I wanna say she is more beautiful than the Photos, how can I say it?
 
TX


----------



## Eline0909

Read the thread again! You have already got the answer.


----------

